# Obsession with colour



## Subtle Murder

Does anyone else feel a particular connection to colour? I've always been quite stimulated by colour, ever since I can remember. As a child, my favourite colour was blue. I then liked green for a short period of time before settling on purple (though if you were to ask what my favourite colour was, I couldn't choose between them - blue, green, purple, and silver all catch my eye). For the longest time now, purple has been quite prominently featured in my mind. I'm drawn to it most and often find myself purposefully trying to find things in that colour. "Wow, this is a really cool notebook. I wonder if it comes in purple?" I love the colour so much, I even dyed my hair a shade of plum. 

At what point does merely liking a colour become an obsession (I mean, do I have to paint myself purple before someone would be willing to lock me up)? And is surrounding yourself with too much of one colour a bad thing? Why are some people so drawn to colour whilst others are not? I know a few people who just don't have a favourite colour, or a colour that "speaks" to them, and this seems really bizarre to me. Also, is it possible that my supposed obsession with the colour purple is as a result of perhaps being stuck in the grips of inferior Si?


----------



## surra

La Petite Sirène said:


> Also, is it possible that my supposed obsession with the colour purple is as a result of perhaps being stuck in the grips of inferior Si?


I know, it should be quite strange if it comes out like this.

Colours are different though and quite special. If you look at them individually they strange you.


----------



## Subtle Murder

surra said:


> Colours are different though and quite special. If you look at them individually they strange you.


I'm not sure what this means, but I feel like it's something very profound.


----------



## PowerShell

Honestly I never got the point of "picking" a favorite color. I just never cared enough or took an affinity to one color.


----------



## Fern

If liking purple interferes with your daily life then it would become an obsession.

The mere fact that you post was not in *purple ink*, makes me feel the likelihood is low 

My father is color blind, so he is very drawn towards bright *cough* ugly *cough* clothing because that's all his eyes can pick up. It could be genetic (attraction to color, that is. We know for a fact color blindness is genetic:blushed.

As an Ne-Dom with inferior Si - like you, I am drawn to colors. Especially the neon, fluorescent colors that are not naturally found in nature. I think color speaks to the soul ^^


----------



## bobdaduck

So... What of my avatar?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l feel really affected by color but have never had the drive to paint, decorate my house and am not artistic.

l feel A LOT different depending on the decor at someone else's house. l love green, and would probably be happy if everything l owned were green. l *am* green lol.

l think darker colors make me feel more focused, darker walls especially because it gives the room sort of a boxed in effect. With my white walls, l feel like my brain could fly away in here ;_; l think l get anxiety from a blank canvas with no color, actually.

You should get some purple lenses.


----------



## Dauntless

*I love teal beyond measure. And PerC knows it! :laughing:*


----------



## snail

I like purple too, and also blue and green. I'm an artist, so I use that as an excuse.  

I try to get as many of my personal items in purple as I can. My favorite dress is purple, my harp is purple, and when I went to buy a new water bottle at the store recently, I was totally disappointed that the style I liked didn't come in purple. I got the blue one with turtles on it, because blue is my second favorite color.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

Colour has always been an integral part of human culture. I think a lot of people are obsessed with it in some way or another, whether they admit it or not. 

Oo, I've got something you might like, too: 

http://www.shopyellowhammer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/cjga-color-theory-3.jpg

'Tis fun!


----------



## Jane the Ripper

I really like the color pink and not because I'm a female. I'm told that it brings out my rosy cheeks but that is not the reason either. I think pink is just my kind of color. It makes me feel...pink. 

I'm also obsessed with patterns and big black buttons.


----------



## Ruru

I do have some colors that I like but I don't think that I came to the point of obsession. Though I know some people that are pretty obsessed with some colors, pink as example. It creep me out a bit actually.


----------



## gatsby

Colors are really fascinating, I think. I used to hate the warm colors (orange, yellow, red...) and only really liked blues and greens. But now I absolutely cannot stand most blues, though green's still a favorite of mine, and I find warm colors a lot more appealing. White seems to be my current favorite, but people always give me strange looks when I tell them that


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Not really. I've always carried a deep-seated hatred for the visual spectrum ever since I was subjected to the tyrannic, bullshit dogma that is coloring books and their arbitrary need to color within those fucking lines.

God fucking damnit.


----------



## Subtle Murder

PowerShell said:


> Honestly I never got the point of "picking" a favorite color. I just never cared enough or took an affinity to one color.


I remember the first time someone told me they didn't have a favourite colour, or that they weren't drawn to colour in that way. It boggled my mind. I just assumed we would all have an affinity for one colour or another. I find it really interesting that colour doesn't factor into things for you.  I'd be really curious to find out if there are other people on here who feel similarly, and whether or not the reasons for it are similar.  Thanks for the input. 



Fern said:


> The mere fact that you post was not in *purple ink*, makes me feel the likelihood is low
> 
> [...]
> 
> As an Ne-Dom with inferior Si - like you, I am drawn to colors. Especially the neon, fluorescent colors that are not naturally found in nature. I think color speaks to the soul ^^


I don't write specifically in purple ink, but I do sometimes put headers and subheaders in my post, and those are generally purple.  I like using purple and black together.  I agree about colours speaking to the soul. An acquaintance of mine once tried walking me through an exercise in which you close your eyes and focus on your breathing, then when you open them you'll see something in your environment which stands out to you. I did the exercise and noticed the colours in my environment were so much more intense, but *royal blue* in particular kept catching my eye. I sat and stared at it for quite some time and just felt... good.  Not entirely sure why. 



bobdaduck said:


> So... What of my avatar?


Eeep! Not very appealing to mein eyes, sorry dude! Haha. 



OMG WTF BRO said:


> l feel A LOT different depending on the decor at someone else's house. l love green, and would probably be happy if everything l owned were green. l *am* green lol.
> 
> l think darker colors make me feel more focused, darker walls especially because it gives the room sort of a boxed in effect. With my white walls, l feel like my brain could fly away in here ;_; l think l get anxiety from a blank canvas with no color, actually.
> 
> You should get some purple lenses.


Green is so... soothing. <3 I absolutely love houses that are decked out with plants and giant trees in their yards. I could spend an entire day outside soaking up the greenery and basking in how awesome that colour is.  I'm also not too fond of white walls. I have posters put up everywhere to break up the whiteness in my room. I see too much potential in white - it's kind of a vast expanse of potential and it bugs me that it's not being put to use. 

Purple coloured contact lenses so my eyes look violet, or purple lenses for my glasses so that I can see everything in purple?  



Ocelotte said:


> Colour has always been an integral part of human culture. I think a lot of people are obsessed with it in some way or another, whether they admit it or not.
> 
> Oo, I've got something you might like, too:
> 
> http://www.shopyellowhammer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/cjga-color-theory-3.jpg
> 
> 'Tis fun!


Thank you for the link!  I'm not at home right now, so I can't access it. But I'll try and read it tonight at some stage. Much appreciated!  



gatsby said:


> Colors are really fascinating, I think. I used to hate the warm colors (orange, yellow, red...) and only really liked blues and greens. But now I absolutely cannot stand most blues, though green's still a favorite of mine, and I find warm colors a lot more appealing. White seems to be my current favorite, but people always give me strange looks when I tell them that


I'm really interested in the fact your preference in colours or hues changed like that. I wonder if that at all relates to events in your life, or your general state of being and wanting to surround yourself with colours that reflect that...? I don't think it's strange that you like white. Like I said above, I feel a little unnerved by white because it feels like something waiting to happen, but perhaps you're drawn to it because you feel full of potential and have so much to say/do/create? 



Zippy BawBaw said:


> Not really. I've always carried a deep-seated hatred for the visual spectrum ever since I was subjected to the tyrannic, bullshit dogma that is coloring books and their arbitrary need to color within those fucking lines.
> 
> God fucking damnit.


^^ Bahahaha. This made me laugh (whether that was your intention or not).


----------



## gatsby

La Petite Sirène said:


> I'm really interested in the fact your preference in colours or hues changed like that. I wonder if that at all relates to events in your life, or your general state of being and wanting to surround yourself with colours that reflect that...? I don't think it's strange that you like white. Like I said above, I feel a little unnerved by white because it feels like something waiting to happen, but perhaps you're drawn to it because you feel full of potential and have so much to say/do/create?


I'm not exactly sure when I made the switch from liking blues to warmer colors, but I it feels like a positive change, overall. Blue started to feel depressing, not only sad but also stagnant and dull (no offense to anyone that likes blue, of course , and the warm colors seem so much more vibrant and lively. That's part of the reason why I never stopped liking green: it's the lush color of life and seems full of hope and promise, even though it's a cool color.

I definitely love the potential white has: it's like a blank canvas, so much can happen with it :happy:. Another reason I like it is because it's clean, innocent, and pure. It seems to have a rare sort of charm, it's not terribly common in the natural world. I also like that it has a kind of dual nature: sometimes it's as cold as snow, and other times it's the hottest sort of flame. That's kind of what my signature's quote alludes to, Emily Dickinson was pretty fond of the color, especially concerning just how vibrant and hot it can be.


----------



## Proteus

I wouldn't say I have a favorite color, but do have preferences towards different ends of the spectrum, though it depends on the context and location/specific things. When I was 7 or 8 or so I got one of those boxes of the 164 crayons and that got me way more excited than it should have, because I finally had a silver and gold and more colors to use than just the standard 8 or 12 or whatever it was.

Sirène, do you have any experiences with synesthesia?


----------



## unINFalliPle

I love color too. Color for me, muhahaha.

Blue and purple used to be my favorite. Then I liked green because my mom did.  Then blue and red. Now, turquoise and magenta. My walls are turquoise. I have purses of each color. My clothes are in blue and red tones.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I have an obsession with why UK English insists upon adding an unnecessary "u" to the word "color."

(I'll grant you the optional "y" in "tire").


----------



## Subtle Murder

gatsby said:


> I'm not exactly sure when I made the switch from liking blues to warmer colors, but I it feels like a positive change, overall. Blue started to feel depressing, not only sad but also stagnant and dull (no offense to anyone that likes blue, of course , and the warm colors seem so much more vibrant and lively. That's part of the reason why I never stopped liking green: it's the lush color of life and seems full of hope and promise, even though it's a cool color.
> I definitely love the potential white has: it's like a blank canvas, so much can happen with it :happy:. Another reason I like it is because it's clean, innocent, and pure. It seems to have a rare sort of charm, it's not terribly common in the natural world. I also like that it has a kind of dual nature: sometimes it's as cold as snow, and other times it's the hottest sort of flame. That's kind of what my signature's quote alludes to, Emily Dickinson was pretty fond of the color, especially concerning just how vibrant and hot it can be.


Blue is supposed to be calming, but I think too much blue can actually make people feel quite sad and depressed, so it absolutely makes sense that you felt that way about it after a while.  And I love the way you describe the dual nature of white - I had never thought of it like that before. 



Proteus said:


> I wouldn't say I have a favorite color, but do have preferences towards different ends of the spectrum, though it depends on the context and location/specific things. When I was 7 or 8 or so I got one of those boxes of the 164 crayons and that got me way more excited than it should have, because I finally had a silver and gold and more colors to use than just the standard 8 or 12 or whatever it was.


Do you mean to say you don't have a favourite colour out of context specific situations (ie. decor or artwork etc), or that your attraction to a colour depends upon your mood...? 



Proteus said:


> Sirène, do you have any experiences with synesthesia?


Not strictly speaking, no. I mean, when I think of numbers in my head, or people's names, or certain words, they do have colours. I just thought of my brother's name in my head and it was blue. Then I thought of my mother's name and it was red. The number 3 has always been blue etc. I can't recall whether or not certain words have always been those colours when I've thought of them, or if they change depending upon my mood or relationship with them. But it's not something that has really stood out to me. I've heard other people describe synesthesia - or what it feels like for them - and I don't really relate to that feeling. I don't see words in colour on the page, nor numbers etc. It's only when I recall them in my mind's eye that I attribute colour to them. 



unINFalliPle said:


>


Bahaha! This is the best.   I should totally go ahead and paint myself purple. At least now I know I won't be locked up for doing so.  



tanstaafl28 said:


> I have an obsession with why UK English insists upon adding an unnecessary "u" to the word "color."
> 
> (I'll grant you the optional "y" in "tire").


I feel it to be an honour to spell my favourite word - colour - with a u.


----------

